#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >     .

## Goblin_Gaga

.       .      ,    .  ,    ,   ,   ,    .    ,  ,  , ,  ,  ,   ,   . 

    ,   ,   . .       ,     - ,   .        ,  - ,        ,   ,    , , ,  . 

",   ?"

         ,    .   ,    , ,    ,       ,       .    , ,     . -    ,   ? 

  -     ,      . ,   -    ,    . 

  ? ?   ? ?      . ,     ,  . ,       ,   . ,    ,    ,  ,    ,   ,    ,    ? 

"   , "

 .   ,   .  ,                  .     ,         ,    ?    .    ,     ,  .   ,     , , ,   .   , ,   . , ? ,    . 

  ,   .   . 

"   ,    "

      ,   .  ,    ,   . 

,    .

----------


## Lavrik

.

----------


## Suny

- ..
 :-))

----------

:Smilie:

----------

...

----------

)))      ,

----------

...   ..

----------

:Wink:

----------

,

----------


## JonnyDep

,       :Smilie:

----------


## @rti

:yes:    .

----------


## amfora

:2:

----------


## geniy

Goblin Gaga!   !  ..
     ?

 ,  .   ,   ,     ...

----------

